# My day at Lake Logan 5-22



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Went to Lake Logan today. Landed a nice mess of channel cats one 9#, one 13 1/2#, one 12#, then six smaller between 3# to 5#. Also three small saugeye all under 12". Then ended the day with three carp between 8# to 14#. All in all a productive day.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't post stuff like this! Won't even be able to exit off 33 for a month,let alone get to fish it!!!! Just messing,great day though and very good looking channels!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You get those carp at the west end in the shallows? They've been breaking water like crazy there.

Will try my hand again in the morning.

Nice cats. Glad you had a productive day.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome cats ! I knew there was some 12-13 pounders in there. 
You catch those fish on your homemade boilies? Haha


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Channels were caught using trout chow boilies, Carp on sweetcorn boilies and saugeye on minnows under a float.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Was at LL yesterday and fished from 1pm till 7pm. 

Biggest fight all day was the wind. Threw everything in the tackle box(plastics, jigs, cranks and spinners) and with the exception of one very nice 15 1/2" crappie caught down by the spillway on a deep diving perch colored 'Big O' crankbait, the rest were dinks. 

Did see many a carp again rolling in the upper end. 

Talked to a couple other fella's that had the same luck as I. One guy was in his 70's and had fished LL everyday for many yrs. as he lives at the lake. He was cursing the fact that they have been dropping the water every yr. for the past 4-5yrs. and said " they are ruining this lake for catching big fish like we used to catch". He further went on to talk about the huge saugeye, bass and crappie that used to be caught regularly but since the draw downs, with the exception of cat and carp, really big fish are few and far between.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Was at LL yesterday and fished from 1pm till 7pm.
> 
> Biggest fight all day was the wind. Threw everything in the tackle box(plastics, jigs, cranks and spinners) and with the exception of one very nice 15 1/2" crappie caught down by the spillway on a deep diving perch colored 'Big O' crankbait, the rest were dinks.
> 
> ...


But there are some high quality bass being caught in most every tournament. Check out these reports. http://fishtalkfishingreports.yuku.com/forums/112/Logan-Reports#.U4DbvXa7-1s


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

As unintentional as it was you have hit on a sore spot for me. I too have had to listen to the negitive ramblings of this old guy while trying to enjoy a nice day of fishing at my favorite Lake. 

As for the lowering of the Lake.
About 1/4 of Lake Logan is less tha six feet deep. The annual lowering of the Lake acts as sort of a resest button for the vegetation in these areas. If this wasnt done every year the overgrowth of this vegetation would make these parts of the lake completely unfishable.

A day like Thursday is the norm for me not the exception. I pull large fish out of this lake on a regular basis even saugeye my personal best so far this year is a 26" @ 7lbs now that is a prize saugeye in anyones book.

Lake Logan is a small Lake with high fishing pressure. Large fish are naturally less common than smaller fish. But if you know your target and the waters you are fishing on than they can be found. I believe this to be true for any body of water.

This reply was not meant to offend anyone and if it has I apologize. However, it really gets me heated when I hear guys trashing Lake Logan. I too have places I dont like to fish, but instead of complaining about them to guys who do. I just pack up my gear and head to a spot I know is productive for me. And for me that just happens to be Lake Logan.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Exactly.I really enjoy lake Logan also.The problem w/the" old timers" is they're most likely trying to fish it the same way they did when the bigger weed beds existed and also when the lake was deeper.The upper end has silted significantly over the yrs.You have to search on that lake and adapt to what it is,not what it WAS.There's REALLY good fish of all species in there.Through all this rambling,I guess all I'm trying to say is the old dogs just need to learn new tricks there.You can have some real banner days there if you put your time in and learn it a little.I'm always trying new things and approaches when I'm there.Well,anywhere really.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> This reply was not meant to offend anyone and if it has I apologize


No apologies needed this way. No offense taken. And my apologies for hitting the sore spot on the draw down. 

I'm just learning the lake myself and just happened to talk to this 'ole timer' that lives on the lake. His sentiments...not mine.

Understand your thoughts on learning different lakes completely. As I stated, I'm in that learning curve on LL and have found a few spots that tend to be more productive then others. Far as saugeye fishing goes, am learning to fish for them as well as most of my time in yrs. past has been bass fishing. Kinda hoodwinked myself as far as learning saugeye fishing. But will force myself to put the bass tackle down long enough to learn them.

I was there Sun of last week and a couple guys won a bass tourney with 23lbs. and a big fish of 6 3/4 lbs. Talked to a fella last night that was in that tourn. as well and fish's LL 2-3 times a wk. He said the rest of the anglers were didn't fair that well at all.
Apparently the winner of that tourney had LL figured out that day for sure.

On a different note. Do you guys think the bass have come up on the beds there yet? Too, do most of the eyes get caught around the beach using minnows on a floater slip rig?


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have never fished Lake Logan, would it be safe to fish out of a Pelican 10E on LL? I know they have a 9.9 engine limit. Please advise.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it would be...

Saw a fella in a Pelican just Memorial Day. In fact, have seen him out there a couple times. Also, plenty of yaks out there as well.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I fish Logan,hammertown,deer Creek,Rupert,etc in my pelican 10e more than my bass boat.Logan is no problem at all.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> I fish Logan,hammertown,deer Creek,Rupert,etc in my pelican 10e more than my bass boat.Logan is no problem at all.


*Cajunsaugeye*, was that you out there last Tuesday in your Pelican? There was a guy that put in down at the main dock and headed straight across the lake and just up from the spillway.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No,I was in Myrtle Beach all last week.Sitting on the pier,fishing.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> No,I was in Myrtle Beach all last week.Sitting on the pier,fishing


Well...I'm jealous.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Fishing was great.Drive back,not so much.Ever drive 40-50miles,stop,let car cool,fill antifreeze,drive another 40-50miles,repeat [email protected] 300 miles?.THIS GUY DID.All night in the mountains.Got us home though.Damn wife's Durango.I HATE that thing.But my reg. cab Silverado wasn't an option for 4 people and luggage(and fishing rods).

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad you made it back ok.

Have drove a truck part time for the last 5 yrs and can tell you from experience it's no fun breaking down @ 0230 in the middle of nowhere. Very 1st trip I took idler pulley went out throwing the belt. Had to stay in the sleeper for 33hrs. in the middle of nowhere alongside 77 in WV. awaiting parts that had to come out of Mich. 

Talk about boring.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

The old guy is a pain in the neck. I had several run-ins with him. I KNOW HE WILL RUIN YOUR DAY IF YOU LET HIM. NEVER LET HIM SEE YOU CAUGHT EYE OR ALL OF FRIENDS WILL BE IN YOUR SPOT. BEST ADVISE IS NOT TO TALK TO HIM PERIOD.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> The old guy is a pain in the neck. I had several run-ins with him. I KNOW HE WILL RUIN YOUR DAY IF YOU LET HIM. NEVER LET HIM SEE YOU CAUGHT EYE OR ALL OF FRIENDS WILL BE IN YOUR SPOT. BEST ADVISE IS NOT TO TALK TO HIM PERIOD


Thanks for the heads up *excalman*. 

Didn't talk with him. He had his eye on a spot across from the main dock and seemed to be bent on getting there as fast as his Pelican would take him. I was going to take off just passed the 'no wake' buoy using my gas mtr. but saw him coming and just waited till he went on by. 
I threw my hand up to him and he did wave back.


----------

